
Google Duo adds supports for audio-only calls because why not - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/22/google-duo-adds-supports-for-audio-only-calls-because-why-not/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
tracker1
WTF was wrong with Hangouts? Text, Video, SMS in one app... it's great.. yeah,
I still need Google Voice installed to call out from my phone (that's the only
really annoying thing with it)... You broke conversation merging by contact,
and backtracked on other niceties. WTH do you need to release yet another app,
when you already had a decent one... some of the UI/UX on desktop needs work,
but it's great overall.

